
Ask HN: Book reccomendations for setting up a software development team? - cirgue
I am in the position of transitioning our machine learning team from doing research and building toy models to building software with an ML component. Most of us are stats, math, and econ people. We are nominally an agile shop, but we mainly use it to navigate the relationship between project stakeholders and developers.<p>I am looking for recommendations on the tactical aspects of writing software as a team: what works for code reviews, how to manage a git repository effectively, how to manage test&#x2F;production application configuration, and how to divide work between people and groups. Basically, a &#x27;design patterns&#x27; book, but for teams of developers instead of code.
======
smt88
There is a _lot_ to learn, and it's mostly from experience. Knowing which
tools to use, how to configure them, and how they fit with your group's
culture aren't things you can easily get from a book. There are also fierce
debates about every aspect of managing a software team. Important variables
include: the type of product you're building, how much runway your company
has, what skills the employees have, and where your early revenue is coming
from.

I specialize in managing small, early-stage software teams. Contact me via the
email in my profile if you want to discuss the specifics at your company.

